# Please vote here feedback request issue



## MiTasol (Aug 14, 2018)

Is it just me?
I have answered the *Please vote here *feedback request and it still shows on just about every new page I open


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 14, 2018)

MiTasol
click the little "x" on the right corner of the box to dismiss the notice.


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you


----------

